# Jo Stafford



## Sam Ealy Johnson Jr (Oct 22, 2021)

Jo Stafford's '64 LP "Sweet Hour of Prayer" contains a hymn, What A Friend We Have In Jesus, that I have been unable to find on compilation discs of Stafford's music. It is not on "The Old Rugged Cross". Does anyone perhaps know where to find this recorded hymn on a CD?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I looked at Discogs and Bookfinder, but I only see the album on vinyl. But I did notice that particular song is on YouTube.


----------



## Sam Ealy Johnson Jr (Oct 22, 2021)

I have been listening to this very recording on you tube for days! Thank you for looking, though.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Sam Ealy Johnson Jr said:


> Jo Stafford's '64 LP "Sweet Hour of Prayer" contains a hymn, What A Friend We Have In Jesus, that I have been unable to find on compilation discs of Stafford's music. It is not on "The Old Rugged Cross". Does anyone perhaps know where to find this recorded hymn on a CD?


I've search the whole internet, ( well almost) the only thing I could find:

https://www.discogs.com/release/11449715-Jo-Stafford-Jo-Staffords-Sweet-Hour-Of-Prayer


----------



## Sam Ealy Johnson Jr (Oct 22, 2021)

Thank you for your diligence, Rogerx, in any case!


----------

